# Big Lots sale



## Isabella_Price (Sep 6, 2008)

My Big Lots has all their Halloween stuff out. I got a few cd's for only $3. They had a really awesome talking welcome mat that reminded me of the Ghost Host from Disney's Haunted Mansion ride, but they suddenly disappeared!


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Ours just has fall stuff, too.

But did have some nice garden things, thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Isabella_Price said:


> My Big Lots has all their Halloween stuff out. I got a few cd's for only $3. They had a really awesome talking welcome mat that reminded me of the Ghost Host from Disney's Haunted Mansion ride, but they suddenly disappeared!



Our store only had what it's had out for a while. They seem to be very slow putting out this year. The door mat is $5 BTW.


----------



## South58 (Aug 31, 2009)

*Big Lots*

That's a beautiful angel (I collect them) and a great price! I'm going to check out the Big Lots near me today.


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

*Big Lots, Costco, Sam's, Wallmart - and what we found. . .*

Hello fellow haunters!! This weekend - we were bitten by the Halloween bug BIG TIME!! and made our first real scores as we toured our favorite local stores for the latest spooky ideas. 
Costco had just a few things - but a very large black bat with glowing eyes was a great find. We bought three at $28. a piece. A bit pricey I know - but these will hang over our haunted path - up in the trees - for years to come. We managed to score a garden statue "Diana" at our local Lowes. She is 4 feet tall and will be a perfect addition to our graveyard. At the beginning of the season - she was $140.!! We waited and it paid off. Got her this time for $34. We will just "creep her up" a bit with moss and some spray paint. Also - found a used wooden palette in the dumpster that is the start of our very ambitious Graveside Hearse project. We found four wagon wheels at Big Lots that were on sale - again from garden items and they were just $5.00 each!! It's a start. . . 
Also - Big Lots had a fun item: eyes and a sound box that you wire to a branch inside a low level bush/shrub and sound activates the thing to growl, glow and jiggle big time! The little ones will have a fun fright with that. Only $10.00. Our big purchase(s) this year have been the life size Butler from Sam's - and the life size Grim Reaper and Skeleon shaking in Cage ordered online from WalMart. Now to hit the dollar stores and the thrift stores!


----------



## mementomori (Aug 19, 2009)

I saw that bat! his wingspan is almost as tall as i am! i really liked him but not this year. did you see the ginormous light up skull there? it's only like $40.


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

*Light up skull???!!*

Nope - missed that!! SOUNDS VERY VERY COOL!!

We did stop in at our local Party City to be amazed at a giant hanging devil and a similar designed hanging wolf-thing. Big teeth and would scare the pants off any werewolf! BUT -- as big as they are with arms outstretched (had to be a span of 8-10 feet...) the price tag was equally big and scary! Nearly $300.00!! Yikes! 

So - I'm thinkin' -- how could I make such a thing? Wire - creeepy fabric scraps - chicken wire, plaster of paris and lotsa paint... There just isn't enough time in a day... Ya know?
Boo!!


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

ANother good item is the little fence pieces are 75% off...you can use them to better define graves in your cemetery


----------



## mementomori (Aug 19, 2009)

I think i'm going to costco today, i will try to get a pic of the skull for you.


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks Mementomori! I'll love to see a picture of the skull if you can get it. I have soo many photos of our past Halloween set ups - both inside and outside our house - but I still don't quite know how to post them without crashing my computer. I'll get help tonight when Igor - oops, I mean my adorable hubby - gets home from work. 

Also - Thanks Scatterbrains for the fence info too! and..... BOO!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

HallowSusieBoo said:


> Thanks Mementomori! I'll love to see a picture of the skull if you can get it.....




I posted a pic of him under the First Halloween Sightings thread last weekend. Here's a link to the post and pic.


----------



## mementomori (Aug 19, 2009)

they were all sold out when i went today, hope they'll have him next year!


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Lots of Halloween items seem to be selling out really fast and then the stores say they aren't getting any more in. What's going on this year?!


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

Junit said:


> Lots of Halloween items seem to be selling out really fast and then the stores say they aren't getting any more in. What's going on this year?!


The economy.

By the way, we went nuts when Big Lots was selling off items for 75%, and then 90% off last year - I can't wait to pull everything out and figure out where it will all be used!


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

I was in my Big Lots today and they looked pretty well stocked for Halloween. But I wasn't really impressed with anything I saw.
Actually what I noticed more was what I DID'NT see. Not one Blucky skeleton in sight. Big Lots is famous for those and I saw not a one. Hmmm.......
I did buy some more of that green imperial garden fencing. The fence looks great and it's a steal at 25 cents a section. (8 sections for $2.00). My store still has plenty left.
Also if anyone needs an outdoor tent thing for a fortune teller they have those at 75% off too.

Chris--I cleaned up last year at the 90% off sale too! I even got the only flapping wing/ talking gargoyle they had!


----------



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

Our Biglots had some nice stuff today...My favorite has got to be the flicker set this year for 9.00--I also picked up a Doormat screamer (5.00) mat you put under whatever mat you are using with the box (two AAs) attatched to it.. I am SOOO happy i found this as my old one died a couple years back.

Most was costumes, and party stuff..their plastic tableware...I haven't seen anything except the flicker set that made me OMG-- we will def initely be getting a couple of those sets...

and garden is definitely the place to look for your cemetery stuff, it's all on sale right now 

Least there wasn't any xmas....


----------



## Count Chocula (Oct 19, 2007)

That angel is great. I was thinking something simple (kinda of lol) this year like the look of the graveyard in "Interview with the Vampire" ....classic swampy, old orleans look . Couple of those would fit right in.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

mementomori said:


> they were all sold out when i went today, hope they'll have him next year!



I've never seen them repeat Halloween props at Costco. I'm pretty sure I posted the SKU in my link and if you really want one try calling any other nearby Costco's to see if they have one.


----------



## Bubbels (Nov 30, 2008)

About a month ago our BigLots put its stuff out. They had this trio of skulls that lights and makes sound, motion activated. The LED lights are extremley bright so this makes a great prop. I have not seen them in the store since I bought mine.

I guess I don't mind. Would rather have rare props that no one else on the block has! Considering that we haunters raid the stores weekly, missing out is just not an option!


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

DaveintheGrave said:


> I was in my Big Lots today and they looked pretty well stocked for Halloween. But I wasn't really impressed with anything I saw.
> Actually what I noticed more was what I DID'NT see. Not one Blucky skeleton in sight. Big Lots is famous for those and I saw not a one. Hmmm.......
> I did buy some more of that green imperial garden fencing. The fence looks great and it's a steal at 25 cents a section. (8 sections for $2.00). My store still has plenty left.
> Also if anyone needs an outdoor tent thing for a fortune teller they have those at 75% off too.
> ...


I bought the last gargoyle my store had as well and then left it on the bottom of the cart in the parking lot...luckily some VERY sweet person turned it in


----------



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

ohhh man *DEADNA..*that sux  I hope who ever got it APPRECIATES it....I saw the gargoyles as well I don't have one so we may pick one up  ,,,My daughter also liked the screaming Morgue sign


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

moonstarling61 said:


> ohhh man *DEADNA..*that sux  I hope who ever got it APPRECIATES it....I saw the gargoyles as well I don't have one so we may pick one up  ,,,My daughter also liked the screaming Morgue sign


You missed where I said "some very sweet person turned it in"
It's the ONLY reason my husband is still alive because he is the one who didn't load it in to the truck....LOL! We were miles away when we realized it was not there and he ran back and found it at the service desk...whew!


----------



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

*DEADNA--*
Yep I missed the _Turned in--!_ LOL
Lack of coffee I am guessing... I get up wayyy too early here 

and I am GLAD you got your Gargoyle back .. That little seed of hope for humanity...Someone turned it in ..Either that or wasn't fanatical like the rest of us


----------



## Halloween 2012 (Sep 3, 2009)

Bubbels said:


> About a month ago our BigLots put its stuff out. They had this trio of skulls that lights and makes sound, motion activated. The LED lights are extremley bright so this makes a great prop. I have not seen them in the store since I bought mine.
> 
> I guess I don't mind. Would rather have rare props that no one else on the block has! Considering that we haunters raid the stores weekly, missing out is just not an option!


I bought a set of those skulls from our local Big Lots, I wired up a floor doormat switch to the "try me" button and it works perfect. Plan on putting them in a dark corner so they will be unseen until triggered.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

Halloween2012 said:


> I bought a set of those skulls from our local Big Lots, I wired up a floor doormat switch to the "try me" button and it works perfect. Plan on putting them in a dark corner so they will be unseen until triggered.


you must tell us how you did this and which floor mat did you buy? Is it the kind like in biglots or a nicer quality? I so want to do this!


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

The set of skulls probably has one of those "Try Me" buttons on it. Just cut the actual button off the wire it's attached to (leaving a length of wire).
Attach those two wires to the wires going to whatever the switch mat activates and it should trigger the skulls. For the Big Lots mat, that would be cutting the wires from the sound box that screams. 
Or you could attach all 4 wires (2 going to the skulls and 2 going to the sound box) to the mat wires and it should trigger both props!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Any one have a pic of the gargoyle you guys have mentioned?


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

I'll try to dig mine out of the attic and take a pic.
I haven't seen the same one in the stores this year, though.


----------



## mementomori (Aug 19, 2009)

I've been stalking my big lots for days now. They stll have nothing out. Today there were 2 unopened boxes on the shelves but there was nothing special in them, I'm very disapointed in them.
Dollar store on the other hand has great stuff! I got a 5 foot tall vampire cut out. A bunch of murals with skeletons, tombstomes and other stuff.


----------



## mementomori (Aug 19, 2009)

Double post monster!


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Any one have a pic of the gargoyle you guys have mentioned?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks Dave! He's pretty cool. Is this the guy you got at the end of last season for 90% off??? If so, I can't imagine he was left on the shelf for so long to have made it to the 90% clearance. You lucky dog you! Sam's Club had a animated Gargoyle last year too as I recall but I definitely don't remember seeing your gargoyle at any of my Big Lots last year. I would have remembered him.

I have a slow growing collection of gargoyles I guess as it seems each year I end up picking up one or two more. I really like the wings on your guy. Thanks for sharing. I will definitely keep my eyes open for him out in my area this year.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

i hit the Biglots recently and I got these black branches like wtih purple lights. they came with 3 for $10.00. my sister and I love it! At the time there was only 6 packages and we grabbed all 6 of them. WE WANT MORE!!! LOL! We been checking back once in awhile hoping for more. I need are least 2 more. and my sister claims she needs 5 more.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

went yesterday and there was a large tree with orange lights, similar in style to the smaller branch ones with purple lights. Also, I saw a prop thats maybe 3-5 ft tall I cant recall but was $35, wendy the witch is all I can think to call her, I think someone on ebay has been trying to sells theirs all year for an exorbitant amount of money and thats what he calls her. I almost got her, they had only the one, but I will wait and see, since that part of the neighborhood is kinda repressed, I dont see anyone realistically buying her at full price so Ill wait for sale day. I didnt wait last year for the gargoyle to go on sale, I paid full price, I think he was $25 last year. I cant hear the audio from the video but I remember it sounded hilariously un spooky. Like a guy friend pretending to be scary and trying not to laugh while speaking.


----------



## KATZILLA (Dec 6, 2007)

I'm heading to Big Lots Thursday, hope they got everything out !


----------



## mementomori (Aug 19, 2009)

I saw that gargoyle at walgreenes if anyone wants to get one


----------

